# What kinda car??



## Fenndango (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## hemihampton (Jan 9, 2022)

Don't know but looks to date around the late 1930's I'm guessing. LEON.


----------



## Old man digger (Jan 9, 2022)

Fenndango said:


> View attachment 233869View attachment 233870View attachment 233871


I'd guess it's a 1937 Ford two door sedan. That flat back style rear is what makes me think that's what it is....OMD


----------



## willong (Jan 9, 2022)

I like the photos. In which state were they taken?

I couldn't have guessed the make and model myself, other than like Leon did: the 1930's.

However, based on the *Old man digger* response, I did a little online searching. I think he's in the ballpark, missing by just two years. The headlight mounted in a nacelle, rather than molded into the fender, makes me think it is a 1935 model like this:


----------



## klaatu (Jan 10, 2022)

Gotta love those old "Fat-Fender" Fords.


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 11, 2022)

It's in Pisgah State Park NH

Thanks for the answers


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 11, 2022)

Looks like a 1940 ford


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 11, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> Looks like a 1940 ford


Sometimes the date is on rhe tail lights if there still there.


----------



## Old man digger (Jan 11, 2022)

willong said:


> I like the photos. In which state were they taken?
> 
> I couldn't have guessed the make and model myself, other than like Leon did: the 1930's.
> 
> ...


You are correct I was off by the 2 years. Forgot about the headlights being mounted on the top of the fenders as opposed to being molded into them. Good detective work there Willong !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMD


----------



## willong (Jan 12, 2022)

Fenndango said:


> It's in Pisgah State Park NH
> 
> Thanks for the answers


Thanks for responding on the location. I noticed all the conifers, but they didn't quite look like what we have out West.


----------



## Len (Jan 12, 2022)

John Paul Jones' land vehicle?


----------



## relic rescuer (Jan 13, 2022)

Fenndango said:


> View attachment 233869View attachment 233870View attachment 233871


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 13, 2022)

Not that it means anything I have an old Moxie bottle with those 3 dots that look like the same thing


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 18, 2022)

Y


Jstorm said:


> Not that it means anything I have an old Moxie bottle with those 3 dots that look like the same thing


You're a lateral thinker. That's a good thing.


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 18, 2022)

Fenndango said:


> Y
> 
> You're a lateral thinker. That's a good thing.


Lol


----------



## Kaleb Pusateri (Jun 24, 2022)

Too bad it's long gone! Nice Ford!


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 21, 2022)

I've found a similar style Plymouth.

Neat stuff. I love happening upon old abandoned cars! I nearly dug one up metal detecting in what is now (then?) wet lands.


----------

